# Charlies soap - liquid or powder?



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

For those of you who use Charlie's, do you like the liquid or the powder?

Thanks!


----------



## ambersky (Feb 12, 2006)

I just ordered mine a few wks back and got liquid cuz I wanted the pump. LOL I've liked it fine, but I just ordered some powder (since they were having a sale) because there are times I'd love to do a prewash on some stuff and can't really with the liquid (have FL and the liquid just drains into the tub). Plus I wanted to be able to easily pack some up and take it with me when we go on vacations/visiting family. Everyone I've talked to say that either works great though. Guess it just depends on what you like!


----------



## LBW (Apr 24, 2005)

i've only used the powder. it dissolves v. quickly, so i see no need to pay extra for the liquid.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

ive only used the powder too, love it


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

Sale? What sale?

Oh, I use the powder. Not sure what the liquid is like but I really like the powder so far.


----------



## hlkm2e (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks everyone! I ordered the powder today.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Trishy*
Sale? What sale?

Oh, I use the powder. Not sure what the liquid is like but I really like the powder so far.

From the newsletter









Quote:

We are having a sale to commemorate this wonderful event. From July 3 to
July 16, check our web-site (www.charliesoap.com) for great deals when
you buy two of most items. Plus, if you pick up a 5 Gallon Bucket
of Charlie's Soap Laundry Powder, pick any one item of lesser value
and we'll give it to you for free. The discount will be taken manually
after you place your order.


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

Oh good deal! I'm ordering 2 more bags of powder now. I love how the shipping is included in the price.


----------



## huggerwocky (Jun 21, 2004)

I use powder because powder is added during the wash as needed whereas the liquid goes into the drum right away. I also feel like I can dose powder better.


----------



## mmskids (Feb 11, 2004)

I ordered powder and then read that no one else had tried it with a front loader. I've done 10 washes now and no issues. I doubt I'll try the liquid since we camp too much and powder is easier to pack.

Quote:

From the newsletter
How do you sign up?


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmskids*
I ordered powder and then read that no one else had tried it with a front loader. I've done 10 washes now and no issues. I doubt I'll try the liquid since we camp too much and powder is easier to pack.

How do you sign up?

I use the powder in my front loader









I think I got on the newsletter because I had ordered before, I don't see a sign up on the actual site.


----------



## mmskids (Feb 11, 2004)

Thanks. I just ordered right after the 1st, probably why I didn't get it.

Quote:

I'm ordering 2 more bags of powder now.
I'd call and order. I don't think lower amount of the powdered is included. If you look (on the website) at the other items, they have a 2 for price.


----------



## ambersky (Feb 12, 2006)

when I ordered my 2 bags of powder the other day, the discount was added after it was put in my shopping cart, but I didn't see it until then.


----------



## mmskids (Feb 11, 2004)

Excellent. Thanks..


----------



## *violet* (Mar 24, 2004)

Funny, I was coming here to post this very question! Powder it is, then. Thanks!


----------

